# FORMER TTOC CAR



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Picked up my 225 TT silver Coupe red leather seats yesterday and am very happy. I noticed that she has the TTOC badge. Reg SL03KZK. Anybody know her history. Had her checked and all seems ok. Shes going in for cambelt,water pump etc on 24th sept and drives beautifully.

Thanks

Paul


----------

